# Grand Waikikian 2 Bed Penthouse & 2 Bed Plus Pictures



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are pictures of a penthouse suite, Rm # 3705 and a standard 2 bedroom Plus (partial ocean view) suite Rm 3104.

Penthouse 3705

2 Bedroom Plus 3104


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting! 

Five nights to go for us...


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.  I was really hoping to get reservation at the GW for our upcoming trip (in two days yea!) but HGVC did not release inventories when we booked (back in 10/08).  Now it looks like the earliest I can personally see the GW units may be 2011 so these pictures will have to do.  Now to resume packing!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting your wonderful pictures. It has confirmed what I've felt all along about the location and cost of the Grand Waikikian. That is it's not worth paying more in points for a nicer unit but losing the view the Lagoon tower enjoys. I'll trade the fancy amenities for Lagoon's views any day but, that's just me. I'm sure some would much rather have the luxurious amenities and not worry about the view as they might be out of the unit most of the day. But for us, we really prefer to enjoy the view from the unit.

Now the penthouse unit is another matter. Despite being behind the Lagoon tower, it still enjoys a wonderful view and, if we had enough points available to book it, I could be VERY comfortable in that unit.

Again, thanks for sharing your pics. It really makes me wish I was there right now rather than getting ready to head to Breckenridge. Not that Brek's a bad place but, it's tough to compete with Hawaii and HHV.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 6, 2009)

Doug, we specifically requested the harbor view side, since we wanted to see the 4th of July fireworks show at Ala Moana Park.

I am sure that the 2 Bedroom Plus units on the Diamond Head side have almost the same view as the penthouse units.

Our friend who is with us did the ts tour and they showed her the ocean front penthouse, which views both the Diamond Head side and the harbor side.

So while we gave up the Diamond head side view, the fireworks were great, and I actually like the city and mountain view, though I will admit it is a bit noiser on this side.

The Lagoon Tower is undergoing a major renovation beginning September 2010.  Even the General Manager Dione Lewis admitted to me the Lagoon Tower has the superior location.  So while the GW is nice, I think if we come in the future we will plan to stay in the Lagoon Tower.  I just hope they don't up the points required once it is updated!


----------



## jestme (Jul 6, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I just hope they don't up the points required once it is updated!



I doubt they can change the point values of an existing resort. Owners there already have a fixed number of points, and I think the Lagoon is mostly sold out. They would probably go the extra maintenance fee route.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 6, 2009)

ricoba said:


> The Lagoon Tower is undergoing a major renovation beginning September 2010.  Even the General Manager Dione Lewis admitted to me the Lagoon Tower has the superior location.  So while the GW is nice, I think if we come in the future we will plan to stay in the Lagoon Tower.  I just hope they don't up the points required once it is updated!



I completely agree.  I've stayed in both the GW and the Lagoon Tower and the Lagoon Tower is way better than the GW.  

I'll only stay in the GW using Open Season if the Lagoon Tower isn't available.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.  We have not yet stayed at the Grand Waikikian but have had the pleasure of a 2 bedroom oceanfront at the Lagoon Tower. The GW looks very nice.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 6, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Thanks for posting your wonderful pictures. It has confirmed what I've felt all along about the location and cost of the Grand Waikikian. That is it's not worth paying more in points for a nicer unit but losing the view the Lagoon tower enjoys. I'll trade the fancy amenities for Lagoon's views any day but, that's just me. I'm sure some would much rather have the luxurious amenities and not worry about the view as they might be out of the unit most of the day. But for us, we really prefer to enjoy the view from the unit.
> 
> Now the penthouse unit is another matter. Despite being behind the Lagoon tower, it still enjoys a wonderful view and, if we had enough points available to book it, I could be VERY comfortable in that unit.



The killer is that it's 2.5 times more points for a Grand Waikikian penthouse villa vs a Lagoon Tower penthouse villa  
I just can't see myself doing it unless I got a promo package or open season rates  

During Platinum Season, it's 24,000 HGVC points for a week stay in a two bdrm penthouse at the Grand Waikikian vs 9,600 HGVC points for a week stay in a two or three bdrm penthouse at the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 7, 2009)

jestme said:


> I doubt they can change the point values of an existing resort. Owners there already have a fixed number of points, and I think the Lagoon is mostly sold out. They would probably go the extra maintenance fee route.



Anything is possible. They've increased points before - http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum6/HTML/001340.html
However HGVC did make a statement in the Fall 2006 Grand Times Magazine that "ClubPoints at existing HGVC properties will not change".


----------

